# Wotofo Serpent Mini Review



## brotiform (16/5/16)

Hi 

Firstly , thank you to @Ave40 for giving me the chance to review some shiny new products 

Item : Wotofo Serpent Mini 

Description : "1.Beautiful Mini RTA, Convenient to carry
2. Easy Top Filling
3. Dual Insulated Drip Tip to Minimize Heat Transfer
4. Extremely easy to build deck
5. Replaceable Glass chamber 
6. Adjustable post - See more at: http://www.wotofo.com/wotofo-serpent-mini-rta.html#sthash.kQkIQU1N.dpuf"

Packaging : The Serpent Mini comes in an odd denim themed box , although I am not sure why , perhaps reference to it's pocket size design. Inside the box you find your Serpent Mini , a spare glass and some comp coils made from tiger wire. Included is a user manual and in my case a competition notifier. All in all , it's well packaged with no loose items floating around the box 

Aesthetics : The Serpent Mini looks great straight off the bat , it's full stainless steel design is classy and understated with the Serpent Mini name engraved into the top cap. The SM has a nice sized stainless steel drip tip and clear glass tank. No show boating here , it's a minimalistic design , and stays true to the no frills standard size Serpent. 

Build quality : The SM is well made and feels well solid in your hand. The tank threads are well crafted and I found it easy to open and close , however the airflow at the bottom has no click type feature like the Lyche I recently reviewed , it's a simple slide open and close airflow design. All in all , no complaints here , but no real stand out feature. 

Flavor and Vapor : The Serpent mini is a great little flavour tank thanks to it's small build deck and chimney setup. My only gripe in reviewing this product was the fact that the chimney is tiny , which makes drawing on this tank fairly tight even with the airflow wide open. I built the Serpent Mini using the pre made Tiger Wire coils as supplied with the tank which come in around 0.58ohm resistance. The tank was wicked using Cotton Bacon V2 and fired at 25W throughout my testing. I found this to be the ideal combination for the time I spent with the Serpent Mini. Flavour is outstanding and you really get to appreciate the liquids you're filling this little gem with. The build deck is small , and I wasn't a big fan of the post screw setup , it's a little finicky and nowhere near as easy as the newer velocity decks we've seen in most recent offerings from other brands. Wicking is well defined in the user manual , and it is imperative you wick just to the juice channels and not down into them like you would on a Griffin for example. The user manual states this , and any deviation leads to dry hits pretty easily. 

Conclusion : The Serpent Mini is a great little tank , and in the same league as something like the UD Goblin Mini V2. Flavour is huge , but cloud production on my build was fairly small , however was easily remedied once I switched to building my own coil for the tank. I would have liked to see a slightl;y larger ID in the chimney itself , but it's not a deal breaker. This is the ideal tank for someone looking for a stealth vape , and it looked amazing on my friend's mini volt. Compact , flavourful and well built make this a great option in the mini tank market. 

Pics :

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Clouder (16/5/16)

LOVELY TANK THAT!! I would absolute love one!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## brotiform (17/5/16)

Product can be found here :

https://www.ave40.com/store/wotofo-serpent-mini-rta-tank.html


----------



## ErnstZA (17/5/16)

What build did you do after you ditched the standard coils?


----------



## Pixstar (17/5/16)

brotiform said:


> Product can be found here :
> 
> https://www.ave40.com/store/wotofo-serpent-mini-rta-tank.html


$40? Yo. Works out much cheaper buying it locally and you don't wait 6 weeks. There are currently two local vendors that have stock.


----------



## Zahz (1/6/16)

Pixstar said:


> $40? Yo. Works out much cheaper buying it locally and you don't wait 6 weeks. There are currently two local vendors that have stock.



@GearBest.com had it for $17.32 on flash sale and they selling fast . That's the cheapest I have seen it for. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/9/16)

Some pics of my Serpent Mini 22 because someone asked for pics... plus I wanted to test my new Macro Lens...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Pixstar (12/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Some pics of my Serpent Mini 22 because someone asked for pics... plus I wanted to test my new Macro Lens...
> View attachment 67200
> View attachment 67201
> View attachment 67202
> View attachment 67203


Great quality photos!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vape Starter (12/9/16)

Hi will the tank work on a Kangertech Kbox 74w mod that comes with a Topbox kit?


----------



## Deckie (12/9/16)

Vape Starter said:


> Hi will the tank work on a Kangertech Kbox 74w mod that comes with a Topbox kit?


For sure it would


----------



## Boktiet (22/9/16)

I bought one of these tanks yesterday and started with rebuilding. The tank is REALLY simple to build and wick especially for a noob like myself. Great value for money imo.
Will definitely add 1 more to my collection, but maybe the 25mm.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

